# Boxee Box and 922



## rsicard

According to Sling's website D-Link's Boxee Box has the Sling Player app integrated does this work with the 922? Is this a work around for the long awaited Sling Receiver 300???


----------



## AZ.

rsicard said:


> According to Sling's website D-Link's Boxee Box has the Sling Player app integrated does this work with the 922? Is this a work around for the long awaited Sling Receiver 300???


hard to believe its true...Sure hope the same comes to the Revue!!!!


----------



## harsh

In that the computer-based Slingplayer isn't compatible, I have doubts about other non-web clients.


----------



## phrelin

Somehow I missed this thread and a whole bunch of other news reports in November and December. I've started a thread Slingbox Plays through Boxee Box & Logitech Revue in the Tech Talk - Gadgets, Gizmos and Technology area and also in our sister forum IPTV Connection here.


----------

